# Pollinator Loss Mapping Study



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Just sharing:
http://www.uvm.edu/~uvmpr/?Page=news&storyID=22053&category=four_sq
The study:
http://www.uvm.edu/~uvmpr/materials/KohetalPNASfinalproof.pdf


----------

